# Kerriville, Texas Getaway Weekend



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Well the Outback is cleaned up and most everything has been checked so we are off to Guadalupe River RV Resort in Kerrville, Texas. If you are in the neighborhood or looking for something to do for the weekend get the Outback out and stop in. We'll be there tomorrow the 17th and Saturday the 18th.

See ya on the road








Vern


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Verne,

Have a great time. The River Resort is a great place.

BTW, Did you know Graham Kerr, television's Galloping Gourmet, cooked up Thanksgiving dinner last year for the resort? I wish I could have gone.

Mark


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

Don't know that place..is there a website? we are always looking for hill country stops. We have stayed at the kerrville schreiner park there though. It was not bad.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Stay dry and have fun Vern.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

rnameless said:


> Don't know that place..is there a website?Â we are always looking for hill country stops.Â We have stayed at the kerrville schreiner park there though.Â It was not bad.
> [snapback]91581[/snapback]​


Heres the link to there website Guadalupe River RV Resort

Vern


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Vern, Have a great time!!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I can't believe people are camping!

I'm still waiting for the weather to get above freezing!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> I can't believe people are camping!
> 
> I'm still waiting for the weather to get above freezing!
> 
> ...


On the down side, I've been mowing my grass all winter. Darned stuff just keeps growing and growing.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> I can't believe people are camping!
> 
> I'm still waiting for the weather to get above freezing!
> 
> ...


Frustating isn t it

John

At least Jersey is warmer than the Dakotas


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Were here and I of course I am hooked up Coach high speed wireless. The park is so full this weekend that I got put in the high class neighborhood







but of course they are no match for an Outback.







This is Brandies first trip and this pooch is loving it and so are we, it's been way to long since the last trip. I'll try and post a picture or two later today.

Vern


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

tdvffjohn said:


> NDJollyMon said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe people are camping!
> ...


Believe it!









Vern


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I hope you waved to "Nana Pam". DW's aunt lives in Kerrville









Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Highlander96 said:


> I hope you waved to "Nana Pam". DW's aunt lives in Kerrville
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell DW we waved to "Nana Pam" for her on the way out this morning. We had a great time and it really hurt to leave







all of us wanted to stay. Really miss Outbacking. Already looking at the calendar and counting the days for the Spring Rally.









Vern


----------

